# Indoor shooting range Ventilation?



## mtlogcabin (Jul 27, 2011)

We have an indoor shooting range coming in. Does anyone have experience on what is needed for ventilation on these? Looking for info on what I should be looking for. There will be a lot of smoke and lead particles in the air. Filters, scrubbers, air changes per hour, energy loss ar some of the questions.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 27, 2011)

Try the National Guard.  A local Guard told us some the the requirements for their indoor range.  I do remember air changes was one requirement.  Another was the ceiling sloped to the floor at the back of the range, to control the bullets richochet.  I do not remember who set the requirements, State or Military.


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2011)

seem like the one I go to has some type of automatic system that comes on when needed

http://www.wbdg.org/design/firing_range.php

http://www.amc-engineers.com/pdf/hunter_education.pdf

http://rvdinc.com/


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 28, 2011)

Greetings,

I have no experience with them from the inspection end but I shoot at one from time to time. Where I've been you can't shoot lead indoors. I would expect that lead is prohibited in any indoor range but I don't know who governs.

Byron


----------



## Daddy-0- (Aug 11, 2011)

They do make lead traps for firing ranges. They basically just trap the bullet. The problem is that they eventually fill with bullets and must be removed and replaced. There are a lot of rules about disposal etc.


----------



## imhotep (Aug 12, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> We have an indoor shooting range coming in. Does anyone have experience on what is needed for ventilation on these? Looking for info on what I should be looking for. There will be a lot of smoke and lead particles in the air. Filters, scrubbers, air changes per hour, energy loss ar some of the questions.


Fun project/review challenge.  A quick search led me to a 2002 peer reviewed article on HVAC considerations for an indoor range.

Indoor Shooting Range

By A. Boyd Morgenthaler, P.E., Member ASHRAE, and David F. Shumway, P.E., Member ASHRAE


----------



## GCtony (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't help with the code stuff but I wanted to share that all indoor ranges I've been to, do not allow lead ammo.  Some even require that you can only shoot ammo that is purchased from them.


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2011)

Well welcome gct

How did you find us???

How is your job related to codes???


----------



## GCtony (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks cda. Real quick so I don't hijack the thread.  I'm a Commercial Contractor, member of ICC, this site seems to be doing better than the ICC boards so here I am.  I'm interested in being more eduacated so I have the ammo (pun intended) to fight with building officials! :banghd

Found this: http://www.wbdg.org/design/firing_range.php

Ventilation and Lead Exposure Mitigation: The ventilation system must control exposure to lead in accordance with 29 CFR 1910.1025, Lead Exposure. The supply and exhaust air system is critical to the operation of an indoor range and the health of building inhabitants. The design must include a positive exhaust system for removal of airborne lead. A slight negative air pressure must be maintained on the range, which can be achieved by exhausting typically 3 to 7 percent more air than is supplied.

I didn't read every word but I didn't see were they talk about lead-fee ranges where you're just worried about powder smoke.

Hopefully Frank will chime in since there's a large indoor range in the works in his juristiction.


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2011)

Hay we will give you ammo if you are right, and shoot you if you are wrong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peach (Sep 30, 2011)

the  college I went to built a really nice range for us cadets.. unforunately, there wasn't enough ventilation to remove the lead laden air from the structure.. the air lead levels tested way too high.. even back then (more than a quarter of a century ago... *boy.. *that was hard to acknowledge)


----------



## zigmark (Jan 4, 2012)

I came across this thread and didn't see any reference to a valuable resource for this very thing that I came across 8-9 years ago.  The National Rifle Association (NRA) has a very useful design guide for shooting range design and even has a division that offers assistance to people and organizations designing them.  Here is a link to their design manual and if you google shooting range design you should get their site info;

www.nrahq.org/shootingrange/sourcebook.asp

Good luck!

ZIG


----------



## Frank (Jan 5, 2012)

Ventilation is supplied behind the shooters and the returns are high 1/4 the way down range and low at the bullet traps.  Return air goes through MERV 8, MERV 13 and HEPA filters before relief or reuse.  Outside air is controlled by a CO2 sensor limiting CO2 to 25 PPM.  Ranges are maintained at slight negative pressure relative to the rest of the buildng.

Ventilation rate is about 1600 cfm per shooting lane.  This gives about a 20 fpm down range air velocity.

There are provisions for collecting and recycling the spent bullets from the bullet traps.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 1, 2012)

As posted earlier referring to IMC 502.19 will send you to OSHA29 CFR 1910.1025


----------

